# Comic Monsters



## TheBigBadWolf (Nov 11, 2004)

I run a comic book monster and horror website. Updated daily with news and even has a cover library of over 7000 comics. There are character bios, writer and artist bios, interviews and everything else you can possibly want, monster related. Feel free to check it out, register for a chance to win our monthly prize and check out our forums.









*Comic Monsters*
www.comicmonsters.com
Where the Monsters Dwell!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Cool site. I'm a huge comics fan and collector. [}]


----------

